#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  #HELP Problema DNS Reverso....

## paulojrandrade

Bom dia senhores, estou a dias com problema em meus servidores de DNS Reverso, já formatei, re-formatei, troquei de Ubuntu para Debian, testes no IPok.com.br não apresentam erro, mas não consigo pingar nos hosts nem resolve-los por nome, somente por IP.


Ocorre o seguinte.




[email protected]:/ # host ns1.telex.net.br 
ns1.telex.net.br has address 167.xxx.xxx.18
[email protected]:/ # host ns2.telex.net.br 
ns2.telex.net.br has address 167.xxx.xxx.19
[email protected]:/ # host 167.xxx.xxx.18 
18.xxx.xxx.167.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer ns1.telex.net.br.
[email protected]:/ # host 167.xxx.xxx.19 
19.xxx.xxx.167.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer ns2.telex.net.br.


[email protected]:/ # host dns1.telex.net.br 
Host dns1.telex.net.br not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
[email protected]:/ # host dns2.telex.net.br 
Host dns2.telex.net.br not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)


[email protected]:/ # host 167.xxx.xxx.20 
20.xxx.xxx.167.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer dns1.telex.net.br.
[email protected]:/ # host 167.xxx.xxx.21 
21.xxx.xxx.167.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer dns2.telex.net.br.


PS: Moderadores por favor se estiver no local errado esse post, favor move-lo para o correto.


Obrigado a todos...

----------


## paulojrandrade

named.conf.local






```
zone "telex.net.br" {    
    type master;
    file "/etc/bind/db.telex.net.br";
    allow-transfer { 167.xxx.xxx.19; };
};
 
 
 
 
zone "xxx.xxx.167.in-addr.arpa" {
    type master;
    file "/etc/bind/xxx.xxx.167.rev";
    allow-transfer { 167.xxx.xxx.19; };
};
 
 
 
 
zone "217.xxx.167.in-addr.arpa" {
    type master;
    file "/etc/bind/217.xxx.167.rev";
    allow-transfer { 167.xxx.xxx.19; };
};
 
 
 
 
zone "218.xxx.167.in-addr.arpa" {
    type master;
    file "/etc/bind/218.xxx.167.rev";
    allow-transfer { 167.xxx.xxx.19; };
};
 
 
 
 
zone "219.xxx.167.in-addr.arpa" {
    type master;
    file "/etc/bind/219.xxx.167.rev";
    allow-transfer { 167.xxx.xxx.19; };
};
```

 



db.telex.net.br




```
;
; BIND reverse data file for local loopback interface
;
$TTL 86400
@    IN    SOA    ns1.telex.net.br. admin.telex.net.br. (
            201608xxx1        ; Serial
             604800        ; Refresh
              86400        ; Retry
            2419200        ; Expire
             86400 )        ; Negative Cache TTL
;
 
 
 
 
telex.net.br.    IN    NS    ns1.telex.net.br.
telex.net.br.    IN    A    167.xxx.xxx.18
telex.net.br.    IN    NS    ns2.telex.net.br.
telex.net.br.    IN    A    167.xxx.xxx.19
ns1    IN    A    167.xxx.xxx.18
ns2    IN    A    167.xxx.xxx.19
```

 



xxx.xxx.167.rev






```
$TTL 86400
@    IN    SOA    ns1.telex.net.br. admin.telex.net.br. (
        201608xxx1    ; Serial
        604800        ; Refresh
        86400        ; Retry
        2419200    ; Expire
        86400 )    ; Negative Cache TTL
;
    IN    NS    ns1.
    IN    NS    ns2.
;
1    IN    PTR    oxe1.telex.net.br.
2    IN    PTR    oxe2.telex.net.br.
3    IN    PTR    167-xxx-xxx-3.telex.net.br.
4    IN    PTR    167-xxx-xxx-4.telex.net.br.
18    IN    PTR    ns1.telex.net.br.
19    IN    PTR    ns2.telex.net.br.
```

----------


## kabelinho

Verifica o named-checkconfig e o named-checkzone e vê se encontra algum erro..

----------


## paulojrandrade

Bom dia, executei vários testes, e ambos reportaram erro 0.




> [email protected]:/# named-checkzone telexxx.net.br /etc/bind/db.telexxx.net.br 
> zone teleflex.net.br/IN: loaded serial 20160xxxx
> OK
> [email protected]:/# named-checkzone telexxx.net.br /etc/bind/216.xxx.xxx.rev 
> zone teleflex.net.br/IN: loaded serial 20160xxxx
> OK
> [email protected]:/# named-checkconf /etc/bind/named.conf.local 
> [email protected]:/# named-checkconf /etc/bind/named.conf

----------


## paulojrandrade

Ninguém ??

----------


## andrecarlim

Posso te ajudar mano. Só que DNS pelo fórum é complicado, me add no whats pra gente conversar.

49 91383956

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------

